# 2001 tiptronic transmission



## choady (Apr 20, 2008)

does anyone know of any other transmissions that are interchangable with it like from a vw or a good whosale dealer?


----------



## fjasper (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: 2001 tiptronic transmission (choady)*

I haven't heard of any. They're kind of a weak point, so getting a used one is a gamble. They can be repaired with upgraded parts, and then they supposedly last ok.
I think a couple people have converted to the manual, but it's a big job because there are engine control differences between the two.


----------

